# Help! Tannins!



## BeccaBx3

Ok I have a large piece of moponi hard wood (about 10"x13") I soaked it for 3 weeks in hot water before I put it in my tank. Now it is getting darker and darker in there. Do the tannins hurt my fish? I have notices that my all of my numbers are low. ph is 6 ish, ammonia less that .25 and nitrite and nitrate are both zero. So is that ok? and how do I get rid of the tannins besides major water changes all the time?


----------



## coralbandit

The tannins will cause no harm but they will lower your pH.Your water levels indicate uncycled filter/tank(new).Purigen(by seachem) will help remove them but water changes are the best way to go.Mopani may leach for 3-6 months and effect pH for up to a year.
Got fish in your tank? What kind?


----------



## BeccaBx3

My tank is cycled. Has been for a long while. All my stats were great. Just changed over from crushed coral/gravel substrate to black sand (with bacteria in it for plants) and the plants are doing great. Used my old filter media with the change over and everyone is doing great. My fish are listed in my signature line. When I get home tonight I will get my exact results for the last few tests to you. The before the change over and the after. The only prob is I lost 2 platys that had no visible probs just got lethargic and hung at the heater then dissapeared (my snails prob had a go at the bodys). Also could have lost them cause my lfs is iffy...


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ok I didn't JUST change over, it was almost 2 months ago.


----------



## dalfed

The only thing tannins hurt is your eyes the fish and plants will not be bothered at all. Water changes are your least expensive solution.


----------



## rayray74

removing the coral drops the ph. coral raises ph. so that explains that. 
for tannins use what coralbandit said. purigen or chemipure.
tada. done. rest just wait it out.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ok Here Are My Api Master Test Kit Results From Before And After The Change:

Before:

4/15/13
Ph: 7.6
Nitrate: 20 Ish
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0

5/1/13 
Ph: 7.6
Nitrate:20 Ish
Nitrite: 0
Amm: .25 

Above Was Day Of Change Over Before I Started


6/2/13
Ph: 7.4
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
Amm0


----------



## dalfed

Wow something is very strange that you are getting 0 readings on nitrates, could you do another test in the next day or so and post your results I have some adopted rainbowfish that I have been trying to return from death that the tank is getting a daily 70% water change and I am still getting trace readings on nitrates.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ya i havnt been able to figure that one out either. I do have plants in there. but I will test this sat before i do a water change and post it.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Just tested out of curiosity, all results the same.. the ph is slightly lighter (tested high ph actually and it is prob 7.2). So idk what is up...


----------



## Sully

I have 3 large pieces of mopani wood and it is still leaching 8 months later, it just takes time. I boiled every piece of wood for about 90 minutes before I put them in. It's now minimal leaching but it is still there. I don't know how much the purigen will help as I never used it.


----------



## majerah1

I love tannins! 

Bamboo is non aquatic and will rot. That could cause issues. Can you get a pic of the tank? I ask because I want to see how planted it is. If its not heavily enough then theres no explaination on the zero nitrates except your cycling again.


----------



## BeccaBx3

OK I am going to add a pic to my profile.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ok I added the pic. There are a couple there...


----------



## majerah1

Yep the bamboo is non aquatic and needs to be pulled. Look for some swords or other nice tall plants to replace them.


----------



## graybot

The bamboo will be fine if you put the leaves above the waterline. You can affix them to the rear frame along the top of the tank, leaving the roots dangling in. That type of bamboo is known to be a great nitrate sponge.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ok and Nitrates are the good ones that we want in the water right. I noticed I got the bamboo doing good and the nitrates plummited now that you mention it.. I will pull them and put them in a nice vase. I wish petco and pet smart really knew what they were talking about with plants. It is frustrating. I need to find somewhere to get a good supply of plants for cheap... ugh. Sometimes it is a bummer living in the hills.


----------



## coralbandit

Most of the plants petco sells are not true aquatic.
Petsmart does have several aquatic plants usaully.


----------



## BeccaBx3

I know. I have had bad experiences with the "aquatic" plants they have sold me. I will see what I can do. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1

Sometimes you can put a request up in the classifieds area and others will respond. 

Any particular plant you want?


----------



## BeccaBx3

I wouldn't mind some tall stuff for the back... and i have added a bush thing since the last picture.. its like a piece of driftwood but its a dried bush... looks like a cool twisted tree.. i was thinking some kind of moss that would grow on it... i am not sure tho... i am waiting until payday and see what I can find..No one close enough and nothing free you know lol. Unless someone wants to send me freebies lol.


----------



## majerah1

Where ya located? I may can find something the next trim to send off. Not much maybe a small clump of some java moss and a clipping of wisteria. Both of which grow very nicely and are some of the easiest plants out there.


----------



## BeccaBx3

jungle val
java fern
rotala indicab
amazon sword
sagitaria sumblada
water wysteria
anubias nana
java moss

Those are some that I have looked at that I have wanted to try...But my lfs has no plants and is a creep. And as I said above petco petsmart are my only options. If anyone knows of any online place that will ship them all cheap to me... or something.. I just have to wait until I get paid again lol.


----------



## graybot

You don't necessarily -want- nitrates in the water, they are just a byproduct of a cycled tank. Nitrates are poisonous, just not as much as ammonia and nitrites- nitrates are the reason we do water changes regularly. If you have a heavily planted tank, 0 nitrates could be seen as a sign of healthy plant growth. Ammonia builds up quickly, so if you are reading 0 for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate then you are probably fine, it just means that all toxins are being processed by bacteria and plant life... although that tank is sparsely planted so it doesn't quite add up.


----------



## BeccaBx3

Ya true, but it is very well cycled.. been running for over a year now. I finally got the hang of cycling correctly lol.


----------



## ratbones86

Good easy way to remove the tannis is by using carbon in your filter. It will take it out of the water.


----------

